# Display



## boeingnut (2 mo ago)

Can anyone tell me why my 2022 Model 3 display is restricted from showing opposite direction traffi?


----------



## Ed Woodrick (May 26, 2018)

Why do you expect it to?


----------



## Power Surge (Jan 6, 2022)

What do you mean by opposite traffic?


----------



## galimpic (1 mo ago)

These four on the left? I don't see them either with AP, I assume they only show if you have FSD.


----------

